# VB Programm zum Kommunizieren einer SPS über RS 232



## manahi1 (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich versuche ein Programm zu schreiben mit dem ich die Variablen aus dem Speicher eine SPS auslesen kann, diese Werte Anzeigen bzw. ändern und diese Änderungen anschließend wieder an die SPS senden. Weiters will ich manche dieser Werte in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen speichern und sie in einem Diagramm Darstellen.

Das ganze will ich über RS 232 machen und später mal über Ethnet.

Ich besitze zur Zeit eine Steuerung der Firma EZAutomation hier ist eine PDF über das Kommunikations- Protokoll das die Firma zur Verfügung stellt. http://www.ezautomation.net/downloads/docs/EZPLC/EZPROTOCOL.pdf

Mein Problem ist das ich bei VB nur die Grundkenntnisse besitze und ich noch nie etwas mit einem Seriellen Port programmiert hab.

Ich hab schon versucht die Antwort im Internet zu finden, hab aber meistens nur Antworten bezogen auf die Kommunikation von PC zu PC gefunden und die waren auch meist eher spärlich.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir sagen wie ich das am besten verwirklichen kann oder zumindest wo ich genaueres darüber erfahren kann.

Auf jendenfall Danke im vorraus
manhai


----------



## Jacka (2. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Also du findest eine ganze Menge über VB und Serielle Schnittstelle! 
, aber auch hier im Forum findest du Anleitungen und Tipps.
Hier ein paar Links:
http://www.the-starbearer.de/Praxis/Programmieren/VB Projekte/VBPraxisSerielle.htm
http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_com/com.html
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=393

Machbar ist es auf jeden Fall. Schau dir mal die Links an und falls du noch Fragen hast, kannst du ja deinen Code hier mal posten.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

